# Local product



## moikel (Jan 28, 2012)

Got some fresh ricotta & fiore di latte from the Paesenella factory outlet shop in my suburb. Fiore di latte is flower of the milk the first batch ,mozzarella . I did them for 4 hours at 40c with AMPS in the MES. They went from round to flat but taste great.I used apple I think,label came off pellet bag!Ricotta is another deal all together .They used to import smoked ricotta  but not now. I got the drained one then salted it then drained it again. Put it in whole for 5 hours at 40c then bumped to 90 c to bake it for the last hour.Todds gizmo just keeps on rolling.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 28, 2012)

looks good


----------



## alblancher (Jan 28, 2012)

All you guys doing cheese,  I need to see about doing that.  I have neighbors that are dairy farms,  wonder if I could get a couple of gallons of fresh milk form them?


----------



## moikel (Jan 28, 2012)

alblancher said:


> All you guys doing cheese,  I need to see about doing that.  I have neighbors that are dairy farms,  wonder if I could get a couple of gallons of fresh milk form them?


I have the same thing around me at Greenwell Point.Some farmers have over 2000 cows spread across a couple of farms. All breeds to,including those Jersey &Geurnsy that have the really high fat content. Probably some law that says I  cant buy raw milk.I will get to it.

I moved this ricotta but it hadnt set!! I thought after an hour at 100c  it would have set ,not quite. Really tasty,sweet.I  am thinking I  might mix it with some eggs,herbs,pecorino,lemon zest then rebake it in a mould.
	

		
			
		

		
	






It would have the smokey taste right through it.At the moment its only 75% set.I can blend more ricotta through it if need be.I just went a bit early,theres a lot of moisture in it. Im paying wholesale because the Neopolitans who have the cheese shop want some sardines that I  do.

I think I  had the right idea I just went a bit early&should have baked it in the oven to finish it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## moikel (Jan 28, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks great!


Tastes great too.But theres a better way to do this. Cheese shop is only 300 yards from my front door. They started in the 60s with a factory ,ricotta,mozzarella, ricotta insalata,They still do their own but also import. They even do buffalo milk cheese but the milk has to come from FNQ(far north Queensland).I  cant calculate the road trip but its 4 hours by jumbo jet!!

I  reckon mix it ,pecorino,herbs eggs to bind it,some butter.Bake it then cold smoke it.So you have an end product thats set,so you can section it.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 28, 2012)

That is sooo cool!

Could you make a wire form to hold it's shape during smoking?

Todd


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW ..nice.


----------



## venture (Jan 28, 2012)

Good looking cheese!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## ronrude (Jan 28, 2012)

Moikel,

Ricotta!  I would never have thought of it.  Genious!  I ordered my AMNPS from Todd Thursday and as soon as It gets here, I am firing up some cheese.  What an inspiration.

Todd,

Maybe some stainless mesh cheese molds are coming to amazen's products?  Great idea.  You already have a nice mesh for it.


----------



## moikel (Jan 28, 2012)

ronrude said:


> Moikel,
> 
> Ricotta!  I would never have thought of it.  Genious!  I ordered my AMNPS from Todd Thursday and as soon as It gets here, I am firing up some cheese.  What an inspiration.
> 
> ...


Theres got to be a way to shape it & keep it shaped. As it is you cant move it without it breaking up. I think baking it in a square tin,turn it out after it sets then cold smoke is the answer. Good thing for crackers,antipasto few drinks on the deck sort of thing.Max the surface area to get the smoke,maybe give it a light salt,brine or ..?? Let me know how you go.


----------



## moikel (Jan 28, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> That is sooo cool!
> 
> Could you make a wire form to hold it's shape during smoking?
> 
> Todd


Todd my metalwork teacher said "You are the worst student I have had since the War" It was the 70s he meant WW2. YOU  could make a wire form that would look like just that.Me sure but see above


----------



## moikel (Jan 29, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> That is sooo cool!
> 
> Could you make a wire form to hold it's shape during smoking?
> 
> Todd


Solved it Blue plastic is how it comes,stainless on the left was $ 5 walking back from yum cha in the chinese suburb. I was looking for a spring form cake tin to do the baked smoked savoury ricotta cheese cake.I will get to that down the line.I remember making a version where you pour the first layer then lay down chargrilled eggplant with garlic EVO ,parsley then pour the 2nd layer.Bake until set. I think if I  do what I  know then cold smoke after its out of mould.Great picnic food.

Back to plain ricotta I figure if I use the AMZPS then bake it till it sets al the way through it should just drop out of the wire strainer
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I may need to salt it a bit the leave it to drain overnight before I  smoke it.
	

		
			
		

		
	







I will use the stuff Ive got to do a smoked fish pate with the mackeral I  did today.


----------

